
Man moves to SF, pays $400/m to sleep in wooden box in friends’ living room - sr_banksy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/03/29/man-moves-to-san-francisco-pays-400-a-month-to-sleep-in-wooden-box-inside-friends-living-room/
======
booruguru
> “I really don’t feel like I’ve taken a hit in terms of my quality of life,”
> said Berkowitz, 25. “I don’t really notice I live in the pod anymore.”

For a moment there, I thought I was reading The Onion.

